# Best stripping basket for your skiff?



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I asked a similar question on here a while ago. 4 pages later and there were a few common answers...SFR or Carbon marine baskets, there are also instructions on here for building your own, and lastly alot of folks seem to like the cheap pop-up wire/mesh laundry baskets...alot of others don't like baskets at all and prefer the foldable stripping mats. I bought an SFR and I really like it, but some days I wish I had a mat as well. The SFR is best for holding line for an initial sight cast, the mat will help keep it in place if you have to strip quickly for a 2nd cast and miss the bucket in the rush, the k rcks on the mat are that it won' always let line shoot out freely and if super windy, the mat won't hold it.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I've built my own, used the yard bag, but ultimately ended up with the SFR. I went the 24" route with rod cutout so I can rest my rod if I need to. I don't think its listed on their site so you have to contact them to order it. 

I think @Smackdaddy53 may have one with the larger cutout for sale.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks I’ll check out the SFR. 
I did the laundry basket DYI thing and wasn’t real happy with it. Got lots of tangles maybe didn’t have the floor setup correctly used plastic ties. IT also blew of the deck a few times. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I have the SFR and like it. I especially like the fact that I can just stick the rod in their when running from spot to spot.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The forum search function will find multiple previous discussions on this topic.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Where have I seen this post before


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I really like my foldable laundry basket ... also paid 5 bucks for it. Also folds away nicely into the hatches which is something the SFR buckets can't do.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

bonehead said:


> I really like my foldable laundry basket ... also paid 5 bucks for it. Also folds away nicely into the hatches which is something the SFR buckets can't do.


Thanks!


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

2 guides that are both well respected think the sfr (which i have) is only good for a waste basket. They both independently use the pop up yard basket with a 1.5 inch hose filled with one guy Sand and the other Lead weight circling the inside bottom. In their opinion it is the perfect height and width - you can easily store when not needed...
1 advises to place between your legs and rotate around the basket and it perfectly manages your line stripping straight down - no fail.

Also just fished on a new marquesa with the rubber spikes around the bow. Worked awesome the line loops around the spikes and stay in place until u cast and it comes off perfectly.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Carbon Marine spikes are the best thing I've run across yet. Secondarily, the yard basket with a weight in it.


----------



## Chadrap (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m using a ryobi collapsible leaf basket with carbon marine spikes in the bottom. It’s the best I’ve found yet for managing line.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Chadrap said:


> I’m using a ryobi collapsible leaf basket with carbon marine spikes in the bottom. It’s the best I’ve found yet for managing line.


How did you keep the spikes in the leaf basket did you just use the adhesive it comes with??


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have an sir I'm selling for $150 - pm me if interested - local pickup - south miami or palmetto bay


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Is the biggest complaint with the bucket that you can’t get the line in there in a rush, the height, portability, or that you’re paying $200 for a bucket?


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I went with the folding laundry basket. Thinking about purchasing the carbon marine mat as well. Or making something similar to it.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I use the carbon marine spikes and like them the best.


----------

